# Pregnant?



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 21, 2016)

Annie is going to be 19 years old this year. She is also blind in one eye and going blind in the other.

Here's her story. We bought her in 2012 from LTD Miniatures. They had bred her to LTDs Man in Command but she came into heat shorty after we bought her. We bred her to our black frame stallion before moving to AZ. She came into heat shortly after getting to AZ. We rebred her. She surprised us in 2013 when she showed signs of being further along than should have been. Found out she was still pregnant when she teased to the stallion second time. She delivered a tiny, sorrel pinto filly in April 2013. We missed the birth and foal didn't make it out of sac. Since than we have had no luck getting her to take. She comes into heat, we breed her. She then will come back in heat, any where from her next heat cycle to months later. We gave up until last year.

She came into heat in May and bred her2x on the 6th, 1x on the 11th, 2x on the 12, 2x on the 14th, and 1x on the 16th. By the miniature mare calculator she would be 330 days on April 10 2016. She came into heat on and off last year but never rebred her.

I felt she was open until today. I have not felt or seen any movement. She is also not as big as our othee two mares due the same month. Her last foal she didn't get very big, nor did I see movement very much. She is bred to a refined 30" dunskin pinto and she is somewhat refined. She is 31 1/2".

Here's pictures of her today. What do you think?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2016)

Its hard to tell from looking at her from behind but that does look to be some udder development going on there.

I hope she is hiding something in there for you






maybe some new pics in a fortnight ?


----------



##  (Feb 22, 2016)

Seems hard to tell but her udder does seem to have some development. Maybe a few pictures in a few days will give us something to compare, and give us some more ideas.

I'm crossing my fingers for you!! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## weerunner (Feb 22, 2016)

She looks to be about the size of my Eclipse who we are all praying does not abort this year. She would be due in the beginning of May. I have felt Eclipses baby so I KNOW it is in there, but boy she doesn't really look pregnant to me. I think your girl is pregnant, that udder sure looks like it is starting. Keep a real close eye on her, do you have cameras to watch her at night?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 22, 2016)

No, I sleep out in the truck next to the mare. She's had two previous foals, so I know her bag would be a little droopy. I also now she was not bred prior, so will watch and see.

One interesting note, most of our horses (big and small), are shedding. The two mares I know for sure are pregnant, are shedding the worse. Annie is also shedding as bad.

I know pregnant mares tend to start shedding closer to their delivery date, I think because of the hormones. But Annie is losing fur like a mad mare.

I hope they don't shed all the way. Supposed to be moving to MO, late April or early May. Can't be sure temps will be as warm as here.


----------

